# Red Mickey Mouse Platy Preg.?



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought 6 Red Mickey Mouse Platys almost two weeks ago and they are doing great in my tank. One of the Platys looks always really fat even before I feed them.

She (if it is a she) swims around the entire tank left to right and swims alot with my Clown Loaches instead of the other Platys kind of weird to me.

Also one of the Platys is always following her and is right behind her like a heat seeking missle. Is there a chance that she is preg.? 

I hope she is so I dont have buy some more lol

Just in case I bought a hang of the wall tank which is pretty big for the fry and started up my 20 gallon tank over a week ago which has two big ferns in it for the fry to hide in and just checked the water yesterday and it was almost good not quit there yet.

Any suggestions or input? I just think its weird she is swimming more with the Clown Loaches on the other side of the tank then with the other Platys. The Clown Loaches for most of the time stay on the right side of the tank and they Platys stay on the left but when they mingle they get along fine. Anything wrong with that?

Im kind of lost any help?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Update: She is staying very low by plants and in a certain area is that normal?


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, thats normal. When she gets close, if im not mistaking you should be able to see the eyes of the babies inside of her. Your going to want to setup a breeding cage inside the tank if you can. Their only a couple of bucks for a breeding net. Just put some moss in there or something for the babies to hide in, and let her birth in there. Otherwise, the other fish in your tank are likely to eat them.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah i bought one of those and she eats alot of food. She looks like she is going to pop.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Suess00 said:


> I bought 6 Red Mickey Mouse Platys almost two weeks ago and they are doing great in my tank. One of the Platys looks always really fat even before I feed them.
> 
> She (if it is a she) swims around the entire tank left to right and swims alot with my Clown Loaches instead of the other Platys kind of weird to me.
> 
> ...


you said "(if it is a she)" here a picture


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks that Picture helped out alot 

I figured out that I have 2 Males and 4 Females and two of the 4 Females look quit large and that one of the Males is always following the bigger Female.

Also my 2 Males dont look all the big at all LOL and all the Females look bigger in all aspects that normal? Or are the Males just younger?


----------

